# banking staff: my salary package and benefits



## STUBRUX

I currently have the following offer for an intermediate role within the banking sector, capital markets in Abu Dhabi: 
15 000 Dhr Basic salary 
2500 Dhr expat allowance 
3500 Dhr gratuity allowance 
23 000 school allowance per child (max.4) 
Accomodation 3 bedroom prime location + free utilities 
joining allowance one off 25 000 DHr 
Free intrest car loan 100 000 Dhr 
Medical and Health insurance 
30 days paid holiday 
up to 4 months bonus yearly. 

this is for an intermediate role, benefits package for senior role is much better in terms of school allowance (double), salary increase, yearly flights for family, etc 

I am 28 years old and married with one child and second one to come. 
my wife will not work till 12 months after birth of our second child. 

Can we live with 4 of us with this salary? 

thanks for your input 

o yes, I am currently in need of a furniture package and a second hand car from expats who are leaving


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

Will the pay accommodation will get ur home?


----------



## STUBRUX

Hi Mohammed, the accomodation is provided by the employer and if I take one of their accomodations then i also don't need to pay for utilities. in short, no cost for house and utilities. after reading many "package postings" I think I should just take this opportunity.


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad

I think it is very good offer


----------



## 4drsupra

hello stubrux I am just curious as to what kind of frequency does the allowances come and such?...basically what i am trying to do is how much you will be earning on an annual basis comming from this package?...just curious if it is ok to dig deeper


----------



## Elphaba

STUBRUX said:


> I currently have the following offer for an intermediate role within the banking sector, capital markets in Abu Dhabi:
> 15 000 Dhr Basic salary
> 2500 Dhr expat allowance - monthly, annually or a one-off??
> 3500 Dhr gratuity allowance - frequency? This is rather odd though as the term gratuity refer to 'end of service gratuity' which is paid when you leave employment with a company, under UAE Labour Law.
> 23 000 school allowance per child (max.4) - too low
> Accomodation 3 bedroom prime location + free utilities - where exactly? Whose definition of 'prime'?joining allowance one off 25 000 DHr
> Free intrest car loan 100 000 Dhr
> Medical and Health insurance - legal requirement to provide this anyway
> 30 days paid holiday - check how this is allocated as tends to include weekends and/or public holidaysup to 4 months bonus yearly.
> 
> this is for an intermediate role, benefits package for senior role is much better in terms of school allowance (double), salary increase, yearly flights for family, etc
> 
> I am 28 years old and married with one child and second one to come.
> my wife will not work till 12 months after birth of our second child.
> 
> Can we live with 4 of us with this salary?
> 
> thanks for your input
> 
> o yes, I am currently in need of a furniture package and a second hand car from expats who are leaving


Local currency, the UAE Dirham, is written either as AED or Dhs 

The school fees allowance is far too low and Dhs 15,000 per month is very low in teh banking industry, even with accommodation included. That's a junior salary. See my other comments above, in blue.

I suggest you negotiate before accepting this.
-


----------



## STUBRUX

hi
forclarification please see below ...
monthly: 15 000 Dhr Basic salary 
monthly: 2500 Dhr expat allowance 
monthly: 3500 Dhr gratuity allowance 
yearly: 23 000 school allowance per child (max.4)


----------



## STUBRUX

dear moderator, it's indeed a intermediate level in terms of package with senior level within 2years and consequently package will be far higher then now. prime location is Corniche street. i have accepted the offer


----------



## 4drsupra

^^^how are things holding with you and the family...settled in??? how are you liking the culture change?


----------



## STUBRUX

hello

we are not in AD yet, at first sight it will take 2 more months to get there.


----------



## ultramind

not a bad package


----------



## Canuck_Sens

deleted my comments did not notice that this post was old


----------

